# Classical piece used in movies to depict high society?



## exempligrata (Feb 1, 2013)

Please help me to identify the following short clip of a classical composition that is often played in movies especially during scenes depicting high society; high tea, polo, evening gala, etc... Thanks in advance!


----------



## exempligrata (Feb 1, 2013)

Ps. sorry for the clip being so short: I used musipedia to record the piece, but apparently only 10 second recordings are allowed.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Shall I answer?

It's the 4th movement of Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, a.k.a. Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major), K. 525.






Search for the 1st movement and you'll probably recognize that part too. It's been in almost every cartoon and TV commercial since the dawn of time.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

From the title, I thought the OP was _asking_ for examples of such pieces, so I was prepared to offer Boccherini's famous Minuet, but perhaps that is not what was wanted...


----------



## exempligrata (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you Weston! It is exactly what I was looking for. And, Carter, I'll certainly check out Boccherini's minuet.


----------

